
Yet another call for a startup update site:  how about a collaborative blog on blogger? - amichail

======
amichail
Anyone interested in having a collaborative blog on blogger where you get to
announce updates to your startup?

We could have a rule like at most one update per week.

Basically any founder would be allowed to post on the blog provided that the
service is SFW.

------
dawie
Thats a good idea. I would suggest to use something like Wordpress or Drupal,
which is more suited for a service like this. What would you call it?

------
brlewis
I see no reason not to post such updates here. After all, this is a "Startup
News" site.

------
sbraford
What's wrong with TechCrunch/Mashable/starting your own?

